# Police Chase Ends In Teen's Death



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Crash Under Investigation_

*BOSTON -- *An attempt to flee from police ended tragically for a young man in Boston over the weekend.

Police said their pursuit of a car full of teens ended before the car slammed into a pole, but witnesses said otherwise.

NewsCenter 5's Shiba Russell reported that the crash ended near a soccer field in Roslindale, where a makeshift memorial of candles and stuffed animals was left by family and friends of the victim.

"I'm really going through a lot of pain because I really loved him and I still can't believe that this happened to him," said Diana Rodriguez, 13, the victim's girlfriend.

Jeffrey Martinez, 15, was sitting in the backseat of a car full of teenagers when it crashed in the 300 block of Hyde Park Avenue early Sunday morning.

"I was asleep and I heard the skidding on the street. I looked out my bedroom window and the car just ... I heard the crash and next thing I know there was cops all over the place," neighbor Kevin Kelly said.

Boston police said an officer first spotted the car with a broken windshield on Columbia Road in Dorchester. The office pulled the car over after learning that the car had been reported stolen. The car stopped, then took off. Three minutes and 3 miles later, police said, the officer's cruiser had a flat tire and halted the pursuit. A short time later, police said, they got a call about the crash. But witnesses said that didn't seem to be the case.

"They were there right behind him. They were right behind him," Kelly said.

Police insisted that the chase ended before the crash, but that story isn't adding up for some people. One resident, who lives across the street from the crash site, said she saw an officer run up to the wreckage and yell, 'Get out of the car.'

Four teens, including Martinez, were inside the car. One of the teens is in critical condition. Police arrested the driver, Daniel Rodriguez, 17, of Roslindale, in the hospital. He faces several charges, including motor vehicle homicide and speeding.

An 18-year-old female passenger suffered serious injuries and a 14-year-old male passenger suffered non-life-threatening injuries.

Related To Story


*Video: *Teen Dies In Crash After Police Chase 

_Copyright 2006 by TheBostonChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

let's all get together and blame the poh-lice.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Did anyone else read this?

"I'm really going through a lot of pain because I really loved him and I still can't believe that this happened to him," said Diana Rodriguez, 13, the victim's girlfriend."

YOU'RE THIRTEEN!!! HE'S FIFTEEN!!! You're too YOUNG to be in love..


----------



## HPD104 (Jan 12, 2006)

Dont ride in stolen cars and you will have a better chance of not being pursued by police.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

GEE...anyone else smell a lawsuit coming? probably was being filed before they removed the body.


----------



## dwb82 (Sep 21, 2006)

mtc said:


> And the parent's were, where, exactly ??
> 
> 
> mtc said:
> ...


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Here we go again....JR broke the law again and this time it caused him his life. It sucks he died, but if he had been riding around in HIS OWN car that had a cracked windshield he would have probably just gotten a written warning. The people who saw the cruisers behind the perps car were probably the cruisers responding to the accident scene.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

badogg88 said:


> Did anyone else read this?
> 
> "I'm really going through a lot of pain because I really loved him and I still can't believe that this happened to him," said Diana Rodriguez, 13, the victim's girlfriend."
> 
> YOU'RE THIRTEEN!!! HE'S FIFTEEN!!! You're too YOUNG to be in love..


You forgot the fact that she said that they were dating for 3 years!!!

2 in the morning, riding in a stolen car. Jeez, when I was 14, 15, even 16 years old, I had to be in the house by 11:30 or midnight. Where were the parents???


----------



## NBC515 (Dec 26, 2004)

The article says that the cruiser in pursuit got a flat... of course that means the other units that were enroute to join the chase/ back up the other officer are going to be near by and immediatly on the scene for the crash...plus the witness who admitted to being *asleep* is the one who said that he heard the crash and then saw the police right there....unfortunate a child died but certainly not the fault of the police!


----------

